# Ghost shrimp in divided betta tank?



## R0MPaige (Jan 3, 2014)

how small of a hole can a ghost shrimp fit through comfortably. I would love to have 4-5 ghost shrimp with free roam of my divided tank. I would never risk cutting holes in my dividers if the size of the hole was big enough for my beloved bettas to attempt to get through.

I've seen ghost shrimp in my local pet store, but didn't check them out. Now I wish I had, on videos they look so neat.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just make the wholes are big enough for ghost shrimp and yet smaller then betta. Make sure you do holes in bottom of divder.
When introducing ghost shrimp do the normal process as introducing a new fish but when to go to put them in make sure you dont just dump them in(the betta will eat them) you need to scoop them with net and release them at bottom of tank.


----------



## R0MPaige (Jan 3, 2014)

Good tip, thank you. I'm a little nervous about one of my fish, he goes up to everything flaring, even me. My other fish is shy, I'm getting a new fish that I haven't met yet. But ghost shrimp are cheap, be a good little experiment as long as I'm careful with those holes! thank you


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your welcome, please do keep us updated on how it does


----------



## sliderdkp (Aug 8, 2013)

I added 5 ghost shrimp to my tank, figuring I'd lose some. 3 disappeared, but have 2 strong kool ones left! They are so fun to wach, and are good tank cleaners. Next time I go to my LFS, (in another town) I'm getting more. Their bioload is practically nothing.


----------



## R0MPaige (Jan 3, 2014)

yeah! I've seen videos of them, they seem so neat. I am excited to see how my fish react, hopefully I can keep some alive. Sounds like your fish got a pretty good snack.. lol


----------

